# Text Message Spam



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Over the past week or two I have been getting two or three texts a day saying I have won something. One day it will be an iPad, the next a Best Buy gift certificate. All of the e-mails that send the texts to my phone are obviously from Asia and are clearly phishing techniques.

But I am wondering if anyone knows how I can stop the texts? Its getting annoying and I would love to get them to go away


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Have you tried replying "Stop"?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

manysteps said:


> Have you tried replying "Stop"?


I did this yesterday, and I didn't receive any such texts today, so maybe it worked.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I've gotten these as well. Forward the messages to 7726 (it spells SPAM). This is the number to report spam texts to your wireless carrier. They will probably reply back to you and ask for the sender's phone number as well.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mine all come from different email addresses that are texting my phone. I have sent stop requests, but then a new email sends a new can of spam


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you respond to the tex/email then whoever is sending them know that they have a valid number/email and then the flow won't stop.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, crap....


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Most of these kinds of e-mail and text spam are sent out by zombie bot networks. They're regular people's computers that have been infected with malware. They hide their existence, search through the infected machine's email and address books, then periodically send out batches of emails using spoofed email addresses. The more sophisticated zombie bot programs even take directions from the malware's owners that sell the services of their bot nets to people wanting to send out spam. Replying to them does no good since they usually don't even originate from real email addresses. Responding might even alert them that they've hit a real email address for future targeting or to sell to other spammers.

The best that I can suggest is a good spam filter. I'd also suggest a good anti-virus program that's kept up-to-date and that will prevent your computer being used as part of a bot net without you knowing it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you have a smart phone, drop your texting plan, have your carrier block all incoming texts. Now install WhatsApp, add in the people you want to text with. It costs $1 per year with the first year free. You can also send / recieve texts too / from computers as well.


-DallanC


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have been getting them in my notifications bar at the top of the screen and i have no idea where it comes from or how to stop them they are very annoying


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

I have had to have my carrier block all texts from the internet. You can also call them and have certain numbers blocked.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I got a text a few days ago that said I had won an iPhone 5. I thought that was amazing since they hadnt even announced an iPhone 5 yet...


----------

